
Americans take fish antibiotics because it's cheaper than a visit to the doctor - codedtestament
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/dec/11/fish-antibiotics-human-use-cheaper-than-doctor
======
flatfilefan
Not an antibiotic but an antiseptic costs $6 per box of blisters. It helps me
with the yearly colds by killing bacteria. The active substance is used for
both horses and humans. Now the cheap human packaging is not available
anymore. Only a three times more expensive water solution that I can’t take
onboard of a plain. :-( I’m sure bought in bulk for horses it’s exactly the
same powder but even cheaper than $6.

~~~
bananamerica
America is weird

~~~
frogperson
It starts to make sense when you assume a great number of people are out to
make the most money, at all times, in any way possible.

~~~
bananamerica
Yes, it does. You know, I live in a poor country called Brazil. About 20 years
ago a right-wing Health Minister under a neoliberal president created a law
that breaks the patents of any medication after 10 years on the market. After
that, any laboratory can fabricate it, and the prices drop dramatically. We
call these "generics", and each manufacture goes through all the same tests
and regulations that the original went through.

It works really well. And because of the competition, even the originals
become cheaper.

------
stevenicr
plenty not getting the best sinus medicine because doc visits are expensive.
plenty going to the street corner buying unknown mixtures to treat pain for
the same reason. even if you have insurance, these things are not affordable
for many, even if you can afford it, some doctors won't treat pain or
suffering seriously.

severe tooth / mouth pain at midnight? Go to the emergency room, and get a
$2500 bill and a tylenol. Try to find a dentist available in the morning, and
have the cash upfront for treatment.

Can't afford a root canal? They may pull the tooth out for a few hundred. Then
you may or may not get pain medicine option beyond tylenol, if you can afford
it.

Why don't people understand why so many are self medicating with things not
available to the elite?

